# The Manhattan



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ah...the Manhattan. One of the most well know classic cocktails, yet plenty of bartenders can really seem to screw this one up! It's my personal favorite, so here's my recipe and a few tips!

First, the grocery list!

Whiskey: Traditionally Manhattans are made with a rye whiskey. Rittenhouse Rye is a very inexpensive rye that makes an excellent classic Manhattan. It's also one of the few that is still bottled in bond. We're going for a bit of a Southern varietal, so we're using Woodford Reserve.

Vermouth: Sweet vermouth is used in a traditional Manhattan. Martini & Rossi is inexpensive and tastes good.

Bitters: You cannot make a Manhattan without bitters. I like Angostura, others like Peychaud's. Tomato, tomahto....

Cherries: Pick your favorite! I usually use Tilley Farms cherries, or make my own. The store was out, but they had these from Woodford! Mmmmmm......tasty.....










So, you have all of your ingredients....it's time to assemble!

Manhattans can be made straight up, or on the rocks. A straight up Manhattan is mixed in a shaker or other glass with ice, and then strained into a chilled martini glass. Important note: DO NOT SHAKE A MANHATTAN!!! Shaking it will bruise the whiskey, and create a frothy drink. A Manhattan should have a smooth, almost oily mouthfeel. Alternatively (and my preference) is on the rocks. In which case, grab your favorite rocks glass and fill it 3/4 with ice!

First, add 5-6 dashes of bitters.










Second, fill 2/3 to 3/4 with whiskey. Your choice!










Third, fill the last 1/4 or 1/3 with vermouth.










Fourth, add a cherry (and a little juice) and stir!










Now you have yourself a Manhattan!










As a side note, there is another recipe for a Manhattan called a Perfect Manhattan. This does not mean that the drink is the penultimate variation! It just changes things up slightly. To make a Perfect Manhattan, sub half of your sweet vermouth for dry vermouth, and swap your cherry for a lemon twist. Personally I think this recipe is better for sweeter bourbons. If it's a drier, oakier, or spicier bourbon, stick with the original! Knob Creek makes a great Perfect Manhattan!

Cheers!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great info - I have only had a couple, made by a friend who also complains about most he gets in a bar. I was a fan - will give this a try. And I just picked up some BIB Overholts rye the other day.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Great info - I have only had a couple, made by a friend who also complains about most he gets in a bar. I was a fan - will give this a try. And I just picked up some BIB Overholts rye the other day.


Good choice! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Just ordered some cherries and bitters lol.


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

How do you bruise whiskey?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

ice_nyne said:


> How do you bruise whiskey?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












https://talesofthecocktail.com/techniques/scientific-argument-never-shaking-your-gin

Granted, these two are speaking more directly to gin (or vodka, i.e. martinis), but the premise is the same.

While a shaken slurry of ice and spirits might be ok for some cocktails, a Manhattan tastes better stirred.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

my man.....!!!!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Second favorite drink just behind the Old Fashioned. Great write up and pretty much the exact way I make mine. 

I typically use either orange or cherry bitters in mine. Just depends on the mood I am in. 

Also with shaking a Manhattan, when you shake it, it breaks the corners of the ice, into small pieces and this will end up in your drink, melt quickly and water it down. If you do shake double strain. This goes for Martinis also. “Shaken not stirred” one of the dumbest things I heard when it comes to martini or any lowball drink like that.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Travoline said:


> Second favorite drink just behind the Old Fashioned. Great write up and pretty much the exact way I make mine.
> 
> I typically use either orange or cherry bitters in mine. Just depends on the mood I am in.
> 
> Also with shaking a Manhattan, when you shake it, it breaks the corners of the ice, into small pieces and this will end up in your drink, melt quickly and water it down. If you do shake double strain. This goes for Martinis also. "Shaken not stirred" one of the dumbest things I heard when it comes to martini or any lowball drink like that.


Old Fashioneds are great! One of my favs after brunch!

I think Agnostura is orange bitters. I'll have to find some cherry bitters to try!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

My Grandmother lived on Manhattans for many years . Martini n Rossi vermouth and a jar of cherries in the fridge. And I thought she was buying the cherries for us.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Old Fashioneds are great! One of my favs after brunch!
> 
> I think Agnostura is orange bitters. I'll have to find some cherry bitters to try!


When I think of Agnostura I usually thing of the aromatic bitters. But you are right they make both aromatic and orange. Learned something new!

The bitter market is crazy. Years ago I would walk in and the selection was 2 or 3 different ones. Now 20 plus kinds of flavors to choose from.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

@Travoline, you were correct. The bottle I have is the aromatic variety. I'll have to find some orange and cherry types!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I went with the classic - I didn't know if orange was legit for this purpose.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Old overholt ftw


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Great post, love a Manhattan. If you want to step it up, ditch the Martini & Rossi, and get some quality vermouth, like Dolin, or Cocchi. It will make a big difference, and for the better.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Technically this would be my second homemade Manhattan. Didn't get a pic of the first... Too good.









Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Great post, love a Manhattan. If you want to step it up, ditch the Martini & Rossi, and get some quality vermouth, like Dolin, or Cocchi. It will make a big difference, and for the better.


I'll have to look for that. I know the closest store to me doesn't have either of those, but I've got a bigger store a bit further down the road that I'll check. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I decided to join you @huffer33!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Oops, forgot the pic!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok @Skinsfan1311, I took your advice. We'll see how this Dolin is. @Travoline, and orange bitters for you!


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

I love a good Manhattan (and Old Fashioned)! If you're ever looking to tweak your recipe, I can't recommend the Fee Brothers Whiskey Barrel-Aged Bitters enough. It completely changed my Old Fashioneds for the better!

Here's a link, if you ever want to try them:

https://www.feebrothers.com/products/bitters/whiskey_barrel-aged_bitters.php

Cheers!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

greypilgrim76 said:


> I love a good Manhattan (and Old Fashioned)! If you're ever looking to tweak your recipe, I can't recommend the Fee Brothers Whiskey Barrel-Aged Bitters enough. It completely changed my Old Fashioneds for the better!
> 
> Here's a link, if you ever want to try them:
> 
> ...


Ha! I almost grabbed their cherry bitters while I was at the store!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

@Skinsfan1311, thanks for the recommendation on the Dolin vermouth! It's awesome! @huffer33, you need some of this!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Great thread. I'll have to revisit the Manhattan. My brother makes them from time to time, he'll make them straight up, and use a twist of orange peel. I'm thirsty now!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> @Skinsfan1311, thanks for the recommendation on the Dolin vermouth! It's awesome! @huffer33, you need some of this!


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Feb 18, 2018)

greypilgrim76 said:


> I love a good Manhattan (and Old Fashioned)! If you're ever looking to tweak your recipe, I can't recommend the Fee Brothers Whiskey Barrel-Aged Bitters enough. It completely changed my Old Fashioneds for the better!
> 
> Here's a link, if you ever want to try them:
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth. The Fee Brothers Aztec Chocolate bitters are good too. When we toured Woodford Reserve, I picked up
A bottle of their bitters. They're great in a Manhattan, but downright killer in an Old Fashioned


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Skinsfan1311 said:


> Quoted for truth. The Fee Brothers Aztec Chocolate bitters are good too. When we toured Woodford Reserve, I picked up
> A bottle of their bitters. They're great in a Manhattan, but downright killer in an Old Fashioned


My local liquor store has their bitters. Now I'm torn on which to get....Woodford or Fee Bros?


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

+1 for Woodford bitters. Wife enjoys ‘em too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I went two parts rye 1 part sweet vermouth. Could not find any garnish. I think I tend towards orange with rye but cherries seem to be the standard. Still good without the garnish, but I could see where it's lacking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Just made my first Manhattan. It's pretty dang good. Thx for the helpful tips!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

@JohnBrody15, @cracker1397 lookin good guys! Making me want one!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> @JohnBrody15, @cracker1397 lookin good guys! Making me want one!


Drink! Drink! Drink!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds great, I always dring my Scotch neat or with a couple ice cubes and Whiskey with 4-5 cubes. Time to venture out!


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Sounds great, I always dring my Scotch neat or with a couple ice cubes and Whiskey with 4-5 cubes. Time to venture out!


I went through a scotch phase but it's way more expensive to try a variety of scotch than it is to try a variety of cigars. I came across lagavulin 16 and I said "this is the the only scotch I will drink for the rest of my life." Then I had a 18 year macallan the other day and man was it good but for the price I'm sticking with lagavulin. So good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

cracker1397 said:


> I went through a scotch phase but it's way more expensive to try a variety of scotch than it is to try a variety of cigars. I came across lagavulin 16 and I said "this is the the only scotch I will drink for the rest of my life." Then I had a 18 year macallan the other day and man was it good but for the price I'm sticking with lagavulin. So good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that lavagulin 16 a few weeks ago and you're correct. It's fantastic.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> I had that lavagulin 16 a few weeks ago and you're correct. It's fantastic.


That talisker you have in the background is pretty dang good too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

cracker1397 said:


> That talisker you have in the background is pretty dang good too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye. It WAS good. Didn't last long.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

It seems we have about used up the cherries (wife doesn't like the cocktail but likes to dip them in mine... she is even worse about martini olives I have to add several extra or ask for them when out) and vermouth. Looking forward to trying some different vermouth. I am also doing two to one. I prefer stirred vs. rocks.

This was a good one earlier this week...


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice. What brand of stuck is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I need to try Lagavulin again. The first time I had it, it tasted like if someone scooped up a cup of ashes from last nights bonfire and poured some water in it to liquify the ashes.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

ice_nyne said:


> Nice. What brand of stuck is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Room 101 Daruma


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That's when you know the scotch is good!


Rabidawise said:


> I need to try Lagavulin again. The first time I had it, it tasted like if someone scooped up a cup of ashes from last nights bonfire and poured some water in it to liquify the ashes.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Good eye. It WAS good. Didn't last long.


I got to try a dram of the Lagavulin 18 recently and it was a little more refined but also a little less of the bang of the 16 year (I have had many times) as far as smoke and oils. I like a Macallan sherry bomb as well but don't splurge on the old ones. The regular Talisker 10YO (haven't tried Skye or others) and the 10YO Ardbeg (have tried the uigeadail but don't splurge on it usually) are my go-to scotch buys. I also really like the standard Glenmorangie and consider it to be about the best value scotch out there.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I loved the regular Glenmorangie for a long time, but recently the salinity has become a little overwhelming to me. I jabr been leaning towards more smoke and peat. The Springbank 10 is my current younger fav.


huffer33 said:


> I got to try a dram of the Lagavulin 18 recently and it was a little more refined but also a little less of the bang of the 16 year (I have had many times) as far as smoke and oils. I like a sherry bomb as well but don't splurge on the old ones. The regular Talisker 10YO (haven't tried Skye or others) and the 10YO Ardbeg (have tried the uigeadail but don't splurge on it usually) are my go-to scotch buys. I also really like the standard Glenmorangie and consider it to be about the best value scotch out there.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Steve @JohnBrody15

You need to try the cherries. I resisted, picturing the red dyed fructose syrup things of my youth, too, but things have changed. Get these or I will cherry bomb you when I order more (have 2 individual cherries left...).
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004X7BTPG/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new



Rabidawise said:


> Room 101 Daruma


That was Gooooood.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Steve @JohnBrody15
> 
> You need to try the cherries. I resisted, picturing the red dyed fructose syrup things of my youth, too, but things have changed. Get these or I will cherry bomb you when I order more (have 2 individual cherries left...).
> 
> ...


The Tilley Farms Bada Bing cherries are great too, as well as the Woodford's!

I've been stalking those Daruma's....worth it huh?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> Steve @JohnBrody15
> 
> You need to try the cherries. I resisted, picturing the red dyed fructose syrup things of my youth, too, but things have changed. Get these or I will cherry bomb you when I order more (have 2 individual cherries left...).
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004X7BTPG/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> ...


:vs_laugh: Alright I'm on it. Just put your bombs down. I want a peaceful resolution to this lol! I'm gonna head to Bevmo tomorrow, apparently they have the Woodford bourbon cherries and those Tillen natural cherries.....I was worried I was gonna have to go get those super market cherries that sit on the shelf by the ice cream, along with the magic shell ice cream toppings and generic nuts........


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> :vs_laugh: Alright I'm on it. Just put your bombs down. I want a peaceful resolution to this lol! I'm gonna head to Bevmo tomorrow, apparently they have the Woodford bourbon cherries and those Tillen natural cherries.....I was worried I was gonna have to go get those super market cherries that sit on the shelf by the ice cream, along with the magic shell ice cream toppings and generic nuts........


I hate traditional maraschino cherries. I could eat the Woodford's until I was sick!


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

Sounds like you will graduate to Luxardo soon enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> I hate traditional maraschino cherries. I could eat the Woodford's until I was sick!


I'm sure for every cherry I put in the drink, I'll eat two or three.....


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> The Tilley Farms Bada Bing cherries are great too, as well as the Woodford's!
> 
> I've been stalking those Daruma's....worth it huh?


They were the stick that gave rise to the mutante vitola and then the later to the master collection series. I had a fiver I got ~5 years ago and that was the last one. I had a MC III recently and have a MCII from a MAW I need to find to cue up so I can finish the tour. All great. The Daruma aged really well and were always memorable when I got them out over the years. Get the mutante if you go for them.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> They were the stick that gave rise to the mutante vitola and then the later to the master collection series. I had a fiver I got ~5 years ago and that was the last one. I had a MC III recently and have a MCII from a MAW I need to find to cue up so I can finish the tour. All great. The Daruma aged really well and were always memorable when I got them out over the years. Get the mutante if you go for them.


Noted!!!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> They were the stick that gave rise to the mutante vitola and then the later to the master collection series. I had a fiver I got ~5 years ago and that was the last one. I had a MC III recently and have a MCII from a MAW I need to find to cue up so I can finish the tour. All great. The Daruma aged really well and were always memorable when I got them out over the years. Get the mutante if you go for them.


Would you recommend the Daruma, or the Daruma Gold?


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

huffer33 said:


> It seems we have about used up the cherries (wife doesn't like the cocktail but likes to dip them in mine... she is even worse about martini olives I have to add several extra or ask for them when out) and vermouth. Looking forward to trying some different vermouth. I am also doing two to one. I prefer stirred vs. rocks.
> 
> This was a good one earlier this week...


Is that a beetle hole at the end of your stick? If so, it's time to do a little digging though your stash. That's the shit nightmares are made of.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Would you recommend the Daruma, or the Daruma Gold?


I have only had the Daruma, and I can definitely recommend those.



ADRUNKK said:


> Is that a beetle hole at the end of your stick? If so, it's time to do a little digging though your stash. That's the shit nightmares are made of.


No, definitely not. I have never had any beetle damage in decades. I'm not sure if it had that little rip in the wrapper when I got it but it was moved around in my collection for years with no cello. It was inconsequential.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Got em.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Got em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now where's the drink??


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> Now where's the drink??


Alacazam! As you can see, by the time I got a pic I liked, the drink was pretty much drunk!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Alacazam! As you can see, by the time I got a pic I liked, the drink was pretty much drunk!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Good man!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I typically use rye but all out tonight. But Evan Williams is a great, no wait amazing, bourbon for less than $15 a bottle. This should be a 30 plus dollar bottle.

I also make my own cherries. Cherries, sugar, vanilla extract, bourbon, orange peel and some spices.

I love this drink!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Travoline said:


> I typically use rye but all out tonight. But Evan Williams is a great, no wait amazing, bourbon for less than $15 a bottle. This should be a 30 plus dollar bottle.
> 
> I also make my own cherries. Cherries, sugar, vanilla extract, bourbon, orange peel and some spices.
> 
> I love this drink!


I'm thinking I may have one shortly.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kids are down for the night. Time for a drink

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Great Topic!

Now hold on and just listen (read) this take on the Manhattan:

The Black Manhattan - 
A Black Manhattan recipe uses Averna in place of sweet vermouth. Then, an optional is to take it further is to use walnut bitters and walnut(s) soaked in said bitters.

I really like this take as it gives a less sweet, more bitter, but full flavor drink.


Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Great Topic!
> 
> Now hold on and just listen (read) this take on the Manhattan:
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Apparently there's also a black Old Fashioned where you use brown sugar and walnut bitters.....


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds interesting....is that aperitif very expensive?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Rabidawise said:


> Sounds interesting....is that aperitif very expensive?


About $25 at higher end liquor store near me, so you may find it cheaper. Its just not something you're going to find at WalMart, drug store, etc.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

SoCal Gunner said:


> About $25 at higher end liquor store near me, so you may find it cheaper. Its just not something you're going to find at WalMart, drug store, etc.
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


You can buy liquor at WalMart and a drug store? Must be nice!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Travoline said:


> You can buy liquor at WalMart and a drug store? Must be nice!


Utah?

California was a hold out for a while... In Illinois, Walgreens and Osco were THE places to go for beer on sale.

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Louisiana has beer and liquor at grocery stores, drug stores, and convenience stores. I live in TX, but LA is only about a 20 minute drive. Their prices are insanely cheap. Krogers mad Makers Mark for 21 bucks a bottle last week.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

We can only buy liquor at a liquor store. We now can buy wine in grocery stores. Only been a month or so that we are allowed to buy wine or liquor on a Sunday or holiday. Hell three years ago we could not buy beer before noon on Sundays. Imagine forgetting to get beer before your Sunday morning tailgate, by the time you can buy the beer the game was starting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Travoline said:


> We can only buy liquor at a liquor store. We now can buy wine in grocery stores. Only been a month or so that we are allowed to buy wine or liquor on a Sunday or holiday. Hell three years ago we could not buy beer before noon on Sundays. Imagine forgetting to get beer before your Sunday morning tailgate, by the time you can buy the beer the game was starting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It won't be long and we'll be able to buy it anywhere anytime.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> It won't be long and we'll be able to buy it anywhere anytime.


We shall see, but you are right. I remember all the arguments against wine at the liquor store. People were crazy about that. I hope that loosened them up.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Travoline said:


> We can only buy liquor at a liquor store. We now can buy wine in grocery stores. Only been a month or so that we are allowed to buy wine or liquor on a Sunday or holiday. Hell three years ago we could not buy beer before noon on Sundays. Imagine forgetting to get beer before your Sunday morning tailgate, by the time you can buy the beer the game was starting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bah. When I moved here they could not sell High Gravity beer anywhere but wine was available. There was no liquor in bars unless we went to the next town. That has all changed and there are several breweries here now. Still no beer before noon on Sunday and the ABC store is closed that day. No alcohol in any of the country stores outside of town of any kind.

Sent from the pre-Cambrian


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Bah. When I moved here they could not sell High Gravity beer anywhere but wine was available. There was no liquor in bars unless we went to the next town. That has all changed and there are several breweries here now. Still no beer before noon on Sunday and the ABC store is closed that day. No alcohol in any of the country stores outside of town of any kind.
> 
> Sent from the pre-Cambrian


I've never understood how wine and high gravity beer could be differentiated. Most wines are higher ABV than most HG beers. I've had wine as high as 18% and can only name two beers that I've had that came close to that mark. Dogfish Head 120, and BrewDog Tokyo.


----------



## ice_nyne (Apr 12, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> It won't be long and we'll be able to buy it anywhere anytime.


College National Championships and Super Bowls coming to your state have a funny way of making that happen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

ice_nyne said:


> College National Championships and Super Bowls coming to your state have a funny way of making that happen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's be honest...money has a way of changing the "good ole boy" mentality.


----------

